# Shakedown ride on my Madone 5.2 with Ultegra 10



## A1A Rider (Nov 25, 2004)

Fellas,

First/shakedown ride was awsome. Way, way better bike than rider. Coming from a Trek STP carbon XC MTB bike:

The bike is stock except for Continental Gatorskins 700 23, Wireless Flight Deck, Ultegra Pedals, Cateye front and rear lights, batcage bottle cage, Trek mini bag.

No water bottle, nothing in the minibag.

Weight on the LBS scale: 19lbs 2oz

I had a blast on my little bridge mountains and bike is remarkably faster than my STP. Flightdeck flawless, shifting flawless, bike is stiff (even under 220 lbs). The bike leaps forward on pedal strokes even for a guy pedaling in squares like me.

I hope everyones experience is as good as mine. 

Doug


----------

